
Ready to meditate? Here's a science based, woo woo free course - jeremydavid
https://www.doyoumeditate.com/
======
kseistrup
You should add OpenGraph data to the frontpage so that a nice picture and a
relevant text is shown when people share the link on social media.

[https://dev.twitter.com/cards/overview](https://dev.twitter.com/cards/overview)

~~~
jeremydavid
Awesome idea! Thanks :)

